# Aristo Revo in a Bachmann Shay



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Has anyone put a Aristo Revo in the bachmann 55 ton shay that is DCC equiped with sound? I'm looking at doing and would like some advice.

Robby
RLD Hobbies


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Rip out all the electronics... Get it down to track pickups, lights, motor leads. 

You are going to need the room... I assume you are going to add a phoenix? 

Space may be tight... battery or track power? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Why not QSI system. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I called Robby. My advice was to rip out the Quasinami, because: 

1. To use the quasinami to control the sound, it must be connected to the motor (as it is now). 
2. Using the Revo, or the QSI, or any modern decoder means the motor outputs are PWM. 
3. Feeding PWM into the Quasinami will make it think it's getting weird DCC and it will basically go nuts. 
4. An additional concern is that voltages approaching 20v make the Quasinami shut down (blinking light syndrome) 

So, I would gut the loco and go Revo / Phoenix or QSI / Gwire, depending on what features the customer wants. 

Regards, Greg


----------

